# Software > Ασφάλεια >  iptables chains & NAT

## mojiro

εστω οτι εχω ενα rule στην input & στην forward που λεει
_οτι ερχεται απο το vpn0 καντο drop_

επομενως κανω ολα τα εισερχομενα connection drop, σωστα ?
ετσι οντως γινεται.

ωστοσο οταν πηγα στο destination ΝΑΤ και εβαλα 3 port να
κανουν nat απο την vpn-ip του router στις αντιστοιχες του
server, αυτες ηταν οι dns & web.

ξεχασα να τις κανω accept απο το firewall, παρολ' αυτα, δεν
ειχα προβλημα!, και επεξαν κανονικα!

δεν ειναι κουλο ? ή μηπως το NAT παρακαμπτει το firewall ?



σ.σ. το firewall εγινε σε mikrotik, εχει iptables
το ιδιο υσχιει και στο καθαρό-αιμο linux ?
μπορει καποιος να το δοκιμασει ?

----------


## apoikos

Το NAT γίνεται πριν το filtering. Γι' αυτό πρέπει να λαμβάνεις υπ' όψιν σου ότι τα πακέτα περνάνε από την INPUT και την FORWARD αφ' ότου έχει γίνει το εισερχόμενο NAT, οπότε μπορεί να αλλάζουν τα πράγματα. Δυστυχώς αν δε δούμε το πλήρες ruleset δεν μπορούμε να σου πούμε.

----------

